# Plow for Isuzu Rodeo



## lhgeak (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi. I own a 1998 Isuzu Rodeo and would like advice for the most economical new or used plow. I will be plowing my own driveway and a few of the neighbors. I live in Western CT.
Thanks


----------



## KAG (Jul 19, 2007)

I doubt your front axle would support a plow. Your local plow dealer would be able to help you best. As for your neighbors refer them to a insured professional contractor.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

I don't believe any of the larger plow companies ever made a mount for the Rodeo, so you'll likely be looking at a Snowbear or Snowsport.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Roy K (Feb 2, 2009)

You might want to look into a Snowbear, lightweight and cheap, another option is to contact your local Fisher dealer and see if the Homesteader with the smaller blade would work, if you go with the Fisher be prepared to replace the 12volt 3' motor quite often, its a bad design and I'm sure fisher will dispute. anyway you can go to both websites and find a comparison chart to see if there is anything that would work. Good Luck!
As far as neighbors be careful, they will be your best buddies until something happens!


----------

